# What's the most emotional song you've ever heard?



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

Idk why but I just find it really compelling.. perhaps the desire to escape the mundane routines and stress of life into a sort of self freedom! I feel I can relate to it

Beautiful<3


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## DevilsAdvocate (Jan 23, 2018)

There's a lot of songs that get me emotional, but they're all because of an association with an emotional point in my life. This is the one that most strongly invokes emotions in me.


----------



## Rhothan (Jan 10, 2018)

Though I listen to a ton of songs with emotional tones in them, I use them more for relaxing than gathering emotions. One particular piece is the soundtrack of 'Made in Abyss'.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Anything by Blue October. The music of my teenage years.....so many tears were shed. Back when my emotions were much more volatile, Blue October was good purge/catharsis music. 
Only band I've seen twice (tbf though I don't get out much)
I'd love to see them a third time if they come around again. 

I think this one is the one of the emotionally heaviest. Especially that last line "maybe life's not for everyone" that line hit me so hard back then.






Also several great songs with very heavy emotions: "Weight Of the World", "Chameleon Boy" "Hate Me" "Picking Up the Pieces".


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

There are a few of them, but this is one of my favorite emotional pieces.






It does capture that 1940s melancholy quite well.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Rhothan (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm a simple man. I like simple melodies, they make me feel like a little child all over again. This one's just perfect.


----------



## R22 (Aug 16, 2009)

Depressing as hell, but I like all of these
for when I’m in that kind of a mood:


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

and Priest got sued for some other songs in the US (which they didn't even write)... "Beyond the Realms of Death" tops my playlist of depressing songs. 



> He's had enough
> He couldn't take anymore
> He'd found a place
> In his mind and slammed the door
> ...


----------



## CottonwoodJoe (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

It's highly subjective what you find emotional. Some of these songs didn't move me at all, and I'm sure this one won't move many. Anyway, here is my take:


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Story behind the song:

_This song is about the death of 7-year old Katie Flynn. Hours before her death, Katie was the flower girl at her aunt's wedding, spreading petals down the aisle. As they left the wedding, they all got into a limousine and headed home. Martin Heidgen, 25, had had at least 14 drinks that night and his blood alcohol content (0.28) was more than three times the legal limit in New York (0.08). He drove more than two miles north in the southbound lane containing the Flynn family. Both the driver of the limousine, Stanley Rabinowitz, and Katie were killed instantly. Katie was decapitated and her mother held her head as rescue workers helped the rest of the family out of the vehicle._


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Dialect song, played at my grandma's funeral. Even though it is not the most emotional song from itself, it will keep a special place in my heart roud:


----------



## Exy (Apr 26, 2018)

A song that made me break out into tears on public transport recently. Its bittersweetness and nostalgia never fails to hit me with a wall of emotions.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## RubyRalph (May 24, 2018)

Stairway to heaven 
Goodbye my lover
Amnesia


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## nonsuch (Jul 29, 2017)

No lyrics but it doesn't need them.






Oh and this one.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## WhatIsYourConfirmationBias (May 10, 2018)

Don McLean "Starry Starry Night"
Bonnie Raitt "I Can't Make You Love Me" 
Mike and the Mechanics "In the Living Years"
Slayer "Payback" (Pure Rage)
Slayer "Disciple" (Pure Rage and Angry at the world) 
Simon and Garfunkel "The Boxer"


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't really listen to "emotional music", most of the songs I listen to are energizing af
Shit like Sad Violin aside, maybe some King Crimson songs like Starless, Epitaph or Fallen Angel (In The Wake Of Poseidon also sounds extremely depressing IMO) and maybe The Show Must Go On (Queen was priceless).

Can't think of anything else, what a shame!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

"Wicked Games," Chris Isaak


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## PinkLink (May 19, 2018)

Listen to at your own risk.


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

Everything in this video. Especially the 1st song. The most emotional guitar player imo


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

white ferrari by frank ocean, no doubt about it. one of my friends recommended this to me after i half-jokingly asked for sad songs to ruminate in (all the while justifying it with the label of "catharsis") and i almost immediately fell in love. it has a coming-of-age feel to it and is incredibly reminiscent of the type of melancholy/nostalgia you feel coupled with the acknowledgment of a failed relationship. when on an intellectual level you understand that things ended for a reason and the past is better left off in the past but you would go back in time and relive the memories you made with that person even if it meant having to go through the heartbreak you did all over again. i've probably cried listening to this song more than half the times i've listened to it and that's saying something (i've listened to this song well over a 100 times @this point) it's so sad but it's so so beautiful, maybe even more so as a result of the former of the two feelings that it evokes


----------



## APBReloaded (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

For me it's this vintage Jeff Buckley performance [jump to 0:50 to start, payoff is around 5:00]

Doesn't matter how many times I've pressed play, it still reduces me. The contrast between his fiery passion & the unmoved British host at the end always makes me laugh too (as if to say: "that intensity/autheticity/depth of emotion was odd, now back to our shallow/sterile/regular programming") -- this contrast echoes my life experience all too well so I'm left awash in a sea of complex emotions afterwards.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

This song stimulates more emotions than possibly any song I have heard before and after, and considering this song is well-made and well-written, it is above most with its melancholy, meritoriousness, and virtuosity.

Beautifully well made.



Edit: I've replaced an already beautifully well made song with a slight more beautifully well made song to a margin. Excuse if you liked the previous song.


----------



## lunaticrabbits (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Seriously, the only song that makes me cry EVERY time:


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Sorry I couldn't find the anime or drama clip for this one, but for those who don't know the story, some parts of the score weren't followed. It corresponded to the emotions of the pianist in the story (Nodame Cantabile).





Loneliness and confusion... a bit of clarity and release...





I wish there were English subtitles for this. Both songs are very emotional on their own, but the combination is powerful on a whole new level.





Finally, something in English... right?





_Time doesn't always heal _
_It just breathes and swallows memories _
_Like the seasons change - _
_Sending showers; beating flowers _
_Into the mud.

__How blessed we are, crying now, _
_we will laugh someday, and how

[second voice]
_*Nothing is forever in this place,*
*Nothing but the way my heart fits in your hands*
*The held breath of hope,*
*And the sweet lingering taste of grace.*


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

also the entire of album of _melodrama_ by lorde is _the_ epitome of catharsis. her music is so incredibly poignant and i've loved every single song from this album. hard feelings/loveless is so beautiful, though. she describes it as the song that defines a moment in a relationship when you know it's over but don't want it to be. or when you're in a relationship with someone and it's dying but neither of you want to make it final. god i love music. anyway 





not an official music video but i really liked this anyway


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful choreography too.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

It's a toss up between these two:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

lol


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Not counting video game music because context matters there, off the top of my head I'll go with this one. Might change my mind and post another later.






Pick and choose pretty much anything by Okawari and Styler and you've got a keeper.


----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Foxyfox (Oct 21, 2016)

Just the melody of this one is emotional. The lyrics not so much.


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

This is pretty emotional considering that Robert Plant wrote it for his dead son.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Last Carnival by Norihiro Tsuru. It never fails to invoke these sweet, nostalgic, meaningful, peaceful, melancholy feelings for me. But it’s not like recalling anything I’ve experienced before, yet it’s always a similar vibe. It’s weird and hard to describe. 

https://youtu.be/xcmn329fUbo


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Foolish Games by Jewel kills me every time. https://youtu.be/UNoouLa7uxA

Though I think Lana del Rey's Million Dollar Man and Old Money hold a market.

https://youtu.be/B5H467MnzVs

https://youtu.be/5TGULdbFzyc


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Astroglorious (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Well for me...


----------

